# 28c on 585 Ultra



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Circling to purchase a used, medium 585 Ultra frame set and wondering max tire size possible? 

Currently running 25c front/28c rear Conti 4 Season clinchers on Campag Mexico 68 21mm rims on the foul weather frame will be replaced. Anyone have experience running 28c's on their Looks? Any insight appreciated.

Thx


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a similar question when I bought my 585 Origin frame. I have wide rims, H+Son Archetype coupled with 25 mm PR4's which result in a tire width of 27.5 mm and there's room to spare.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, exactly the insight I was hoping for.


----------

